# what would I need to start a tank to just grow plants



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi all well I was looking through some of the stuff that I have from my last two tanks and I found a couple of fluorescent lights in working conditions so I was thinking to grow my hygro and maybe some other plants in a small tank and then add the trims to my big tank and share some for my cousin's tank 

But the question is what would I need? I'm planning to add substrate and fertilizer but do I need to have fish in there? or can they grow without fish? That's basically the big question other thant that I think I'm fine I'll do a set up with filter and heater I would get logan a bigger tank and start growing plants in his 2.5 is it a good space ? Well thanks for reading and I hope this works


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

how bout CO2 and root tabs?


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I didn't think about co2 don really want to mess wigal regulation in a 2.5 gal but root tabs was something I have to consider now


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

there is also this flourish excel. good stuff from what ive heard xD


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

I just choose the right plants and they grow fine w/o co2, fert, etc.........led lights are good for low light plants --i.e. anubia. I use cuttings from my larger tanks and seem to have no problems growing plants in 2-3 gallon tanks!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

well, you can use one of the commerical substrates which can cost a bit depending on tank size, or you can use miracle grow organic potting soil and a sand cap of black diamond blasting sand/pool filter sand/play sand. I pretty much use miracle grow and black diamond. I would suggest flourish excel and jobes plant food spikes, you can break them up and use them just like root tabs but way way way cheaper and that really all you need but lights


----------



## itsme (Jun 4, 2013)

I only use organic potting soil with a play sand cap. I do not add anything else like fertilizer etc. This is my 10 gallon set up 5/6/13 and this was taken in August. I divided it last month for two Bettas.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I have miracle grow that I use for my plants but it's not the organic it's one that comes in a blue bag and I have sand from my 75 gal would that work on my 2.5 gal I'm still needing t sure if do it in the 2.5 or get a 5 gal and what about the fish question I can have a betta but if I want to fill it up with plants I guess he won't have much space to swim


----------



## itsme (Jun 4, 2013)

carlos puron said:


> I have miracle grow that I use for my plants but it's not the organic it's one that comes in a blue bag and I have sand from my 75 gal would that work on my 2.5 gal I'm still needing t sure if do it in the 2.5 or get a 5 gal and what about the fish question I can have a betta but if I want to fill it up with plants I guess he won't have much space to swim


I have only used the organic type potting oil, top soil or use dirt from your yard. You don't want any added ferts, chemicals...etc.....
Sift the soil or pick through it to remove any large pieces of organics and wood. The sand you have should work as a cap.
I used the cuttings from this tank to plant a 2 1/2 gallon, 2 gallon, 5 gallon, and a divided 6.6 gallon. You can start with the 2.5 gallon first then when you feel comfortable and plants are growing then do the 75 gal. My Bettas seem to like swimming between all the plants, and less water changes, so they are not stressed. I do thin my tank out once a month when it gets to crowded with new growth.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well basically the idea is grow them yo add them to the 75 so I gess I start with the 2.5 Should I add soil to thr 75 gal ? So they can keep on growing?


----------



## itsme (Jun 4, 2013)

carlos puron said:


> Well basically the idea is grow them yo add them to the 75 so I gess I start with the 2.5 Should I add soil to thr 75 gal ? So they can keep on growing?


I was just saying that you could start with the 2.5 and once you feel comfortable with doing a NPT tank then you could do your 75 gal., but if your comfortable with starting with the larger tank than you should do that. You will need a lot of fast growing plants to fill a 75 gal and your lighting should be 6500k daylight bulbs.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah I believe the 75 would be an ambitious start so I'll take the small one first on anotger question would this lights work to grow low light plants in the 75 gal?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007TWHMY4

I have two of those for the 75 I know they're not that strong but they should work for low light plans doesn't it? Or I have to go back to fluorescent bulbs?


----------



## itsme (Jun 4, 2013)

carlos puron said:


> Yeah I believe the 75 would be an ambitious start so I'll take the small one first on anotger question would this lights work to grow low light plants in the 75 gal?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007TWHMY4
> 
> I have two of those for the 75 I know they're not that strong but they should work for low light plans doesn't it? Or I have to go back to fluorescent bulbs?


I am never used LED lights. If you have fluorescent lights you could use them and get the 6500k lights for them, You can get them from Walmart or Home Depot. For your 2.5 gal you could use a clip on light with one 6500k bulb or you could even use a desk lamp as others have done on here. The lighting is very important to keep your plants growing.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok the ones j hqve I'll use them in the 2.5 but I guess i'll need something stronger once I'll pass them to the 75 thanks for all your help..so far with o without fish ? What's the best way ?


----------



## itsme (Jun 4, 2013)

carlos puron said:


> Ok the ones j hqve I'll use them in the 2.5 but I guess i'll need something stronger once I'll pass them to the 75 thanks for all your help..so far with o without fish ? What's the best way ?


Sorry, I don't quite understand the question. Do you mean with or without fish once your tank is set up? Once my tank was set up and water was clear, I added my malaysian trumpet snails to aerate the soil, or poke the soil with the end of a wooden spoon a couple times a week if you don't have snails (MTS). I waited a few days to make sure my plants were all doing good. With natural planted tanks-the active growth is what keeps the water safe-they function as the bio-filters. I learned all about NPT tanks from Oldfishlady and she has a sticky on this.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes a betta or something else once the tank is cycled


----------



## itsme (Jun 4, 2013)

carlos puron said:


> Yes a betta or something else once the tank is cycled


I don't use a filter, and I had a lot of plants. I waited a few days until I could see some plant growth and then I added my Betta. You will also need some floating plants.

This is a quote from Oldfishlady:

*Nitrogen cycle*-in properly setup soil based tank with lots of plants you don't need to worry about the nitrogen cycle or do anything special-It happens on its own. The silent cycle. 
Often with heavy planted tanks-it will take a long time if ever to see the nitrate reading we normally look for that tells us cycling stage/completeness-But the nitrogen cycle is happening-its silent.

If you properly setup the soil based tank-you can safely add all your livestock on the same day you set it


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I have salvinia I wan to see if I can get red root floaters so for the moment it I'll be salvinia and hygro I'll keep you updated


----------

